# St. Paul Ice fishing show



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Anybody going?

If so stop by the $150,000 Ice Fishing Extravaganza booth and say hi. I will be working Saturday and Sunday.

http://www.arcshows.com/shows/display.cfm?showID=4


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I think so - I'll stop by and say hi if I make it down.

Dave


----------

